# Keaton Beach Advice



## HIGHBALL (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking of trying my luck on the gulf side along and along I have fished saltwater on the GA. coast for a couple of years and was thinking of going down to keaton, I went down there one time several years ago with a freind and he didn't know very much and what little he did show me I have forgot. So if anyone has any general tips or advice it will be appreciated, not looking for honey hole just general knowledge of the area, about all I remember is there is a no wake zone from the public landing out to the flats, is there any thing else you could throw my way.

Thanks, HIGHBALL


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry man, if you were fishing south of Steinhatchee I could help. I do know there are some nice grass flats south of Keaton (Bird Rack area) but that's about it. I've only been that far north a couple of times scalloping.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Go to the bird rack on the incoming tide. Use small pinfish under floats or drag some gulps on 1/4 oz jig heads just over the tops of the grass. If you are there on the weekend just go out and look for the boats, there aren't any secret honey holes down there. No way to hide, if you drift in one area long enough you'll have company.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 27, 2010)

the dogs-head, yates creek, mouth of spring warrior.....anywhere from 2 to 7 feet right now...up shallow, use a small jerk bait like a renegade or out deeper use jigs under a cajun thunder or greedy gut cork....it tight to the oysterbars  for the reds and larger trout and out deeper for the schoolers......


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 27, 2010)

If the water is clear enough look for any spotty bottom(grass flat with patches of sandy areas) Right now anywhere from 3-7' with be good. Keep moving till you find fish. The follow the crowd thing does not always work. Who says the 1st guy to get there knew what he was doing.


----------



## Joyner00 (Apr 27, 2010)

They have have hit it on the nose...My dad is a guide in Steinhatchee and they have been wearing them out the past 2 weekends.  Go to the bird rack which is south of Keaton anywhere form 3'-7' foot of water.  Spanish are also there so if you get cut thats the cause.  Move in shallower from there and find rocks or oyster bars for the reds....fish the incoming tide.  Whenever you go down hit me up on the marine radio "Swiggin N Jiggin" is the boat name.  I try to stay down there atleast 2 weekends a month and I can give you an update.  Tight Lines!

Greg


----------



## Fishindan (Apr 27, 2010)

*Also looking for info*

My son and I are going to Keaton on May 14. We've fished Steinhatchee almost a dozen times but not Keaton. We only use a 16 " boat with 10hp motor.Which channel marker is it safe enough to turn and run south toward the bird rack area? And how far/long will it take us? We can run about 16mph with the 2 of us.


----------



## HIGHBALL (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips so far is there anything you can add as far as running the boat like when I leave out of the canal don't do this or that. The best I remember after I leave the canal from the ramp I go out to the channel markers and just run beside them out to the depth I want to fish then can't I go north or south from that point and just try it wherever.


----------



## RaiseHal (Apr 27, 2010)

HIGHBALL, I'll be fishing tomorrow in that area with my dad and I don't know much about the area either so if you see a Carolina Skiff with a blue bimini top wandering aimlessly around it's probably me


----------



## RaiseHal (Apr 27, 2010)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> The follow the crowd thing does not always work. Who says the 1st guy to get there knew what he was doing.



HA! Ain't that the truth


----------



## Shine Runner (Apr 27, 2010)

some good advice already posted....don't forget to put out at least one good size rod/reel with a large pinfish under a cajun and let it drift out behind the boat while casting.....we have picked up some nice bonus cobia and gator trout doing this.....if you get out really early try the shallow water with a topwater plug too


----------



## drhunter1 (May 3, 2010)

We were just south of there in Steinahachee. Fish seem to be in 3-7feet. Popping corks worked well with shrimp but others caught on pinfish. The gulps worked pretty good. Try Glow Sugar and Spice gulps on a popping cork when things slow down some. It seemed to trigger a few extras.

The fish are going to move up in shallow water when the water warms up into the 80's so keep an eye on that too.


----------

